
Shadow banned in Google Play - cercaapps
https://medium.com/@cercaapp/shadow-banned-in-google-play-or-the-joys-of-being-an-indie-app-developer-14ffbfd223db
======
mankash666
Is it just me, or is a pattern of exploiting search monopoly emerging here?
First yelp a few years ago, then protonmail, then this

~~~
cercaapps
I think it's analogous to how Google search works in relation with SEO. Right
now you have to divine what it's happening when you app is removed from search
results.

Worst is Google Play developer support won't even tell you why it did happen
so you can only do blind changes and hope for the best.

